Ask HN: Which BigCorps Hire Remote Software Engineers? - fargo
======
slucha
[http://basedremote.com/](http://basedremote.com/) is an excel list of
companies offering remote positions, you can filter the list, albeit not by
size. At first glance the following match your criteria (don't know exactly
what your criteria are for BigCorp)
[https://www.salesforce.com/](https://www.salesforce.com/)
[https://www.palantir.net/](https://www.palantir.net/)
[http://www.oreilly.com/](http://www.oreilly.com/)
[https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/)
[http://www.linuxfoundation.org/](http://www.linuxfoundation.org/)

------
bufferoverflow
Here's a list of remote-only companies:

[https://www.remoteonly.org/](https://www.remoteonly.org/)

Most big companies will allow for remote work, if you're good enough.

~~~
fargo
I am not particularly interested in remote-only or remote-first companies. I
am mostly interested in tech companies of >10k employees who also hire remote
software engineers

~~~
apodobnik
Red Hat is known to hire remote software engineers.

~~~
a-saleh
Second that. If you have RedHat in presence in your country, it is usually
fairly easy, unless you would be hired for junior position/internship.

I have worked with remote-developers based in Czech Republic, Germany, Spain,
France and Ireland, when working at RedHat.

------
awareBrah
I don’t think any of them really actively hire remote engineers unless you
have a very niche skill set they need.

But I’ve heard of instances where someone works at BigCo for a very long time,
makes themselves very valuable and then move somewhere with no office presence
for family reasons but continue to work.

